
Welcome to Mozilla Labs Gaming - ssclafani
http://mozillalabs.com/gaming/2010/09/07/welcome-to-mozilla-labs-gaming/
======
nanairo
Am I the only one who feels Mozilla is losing focus? It's not that I think
they shouldn't experiment (that's great for a non-for-profit company), but it
seems they never really decided where they boundary ends. So from time to time
you hear that they went a _little_ bit further from their core: it's always a
little bit, but these sum up.

And I am not saying this to bash Mozilla: I think they are essential for a
good Web. But that's exactly why I am concerned they are spreading themselves
too thin.

------
corysama
WebGL is a nice compromise. But, coming from a console game development
background, I won't be happy until both Mozilla and Safari adopt NativeClient.
C++ with Posix and OpenGL can do amazing things on the iPhone. On even a
netbook it could be 10 years ahead of the best HTML5 demos.

For example: WebGL can run Quake2, but NaCl could easily handle Epic's
"Project Sword" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2ncmwgJzqw>

~~~
chc
NaCl is cool technology, but it won't be ready for wide adoption until it's
divorced from x86.

~~~
patrickaljord
From <http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/>:

"Some ARM and x86-64 support is implemented in the source base, and we hope to
make it available for application developers later this year."

The port to ARM and x86-64 are pretty much done by the way. Also, see:

<http://code.google.com/p/nacl-llvm-branches/>

------
CytokineStorm
I know plenty of entries from the Node Knockout competition that fit this
description perfectly. I wonder if Mozilla was inspired by what they saw at
Node Knockout to put this on? There were a bunch of high-profile Mozilla
employees judging.

